# Need help with WWII aircraft classification



## Easy1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi guys!

I've been visiting this forum some times over the last years, but now I finally stepped down and made an account as this seem the best place to ask a couple of WWII aviation related questions . I hope this was the right place to ask on the forum...

I'm trying to make a more or less universal aircraft classification system for mainly WWII aircrafts. Its part of something i'm working on for a WWII grand strategy game.

So, this is what I came up with. Aside from the upper four aircrafts that are only listed according to their primary capacity, all aircrafts are listed after their primary and sencondary capacity. The capacities I picked are_ range, speed, manuverability and armament/ordnance_. I went with ruling out parameters like stability, propulsion, drag, lift, rate of climt, endurance as they seem less relevant (might be wrong here) and to avoid making it too complex and uncomprehensible. 







Now, my question to whoever know more aeronautics than I do (most people here ), does this chart make any sense at all? Is there something you would change? Is the terminology fine? Would you design it in another way? And finaly, if it makes sense, if all majors of WWII (Japan, Italy, France, Germany, US, UK and USSR) were to have aircrafts tyepes only from two categories of capacities, that be one primary capacity and one secondary capacity, which two would best fit the different majors historically? I mean, so they would have a set of aircrafts that best correlates to the historical situation. For example, I picture myself _speed_ as the primary capacity and _armament/ordance_as the secondary capacity for Germany. Then Germany will have the aircrafts that best seem to correlate to their historical tactical airfirce.

I take you now understand this is a doctrine path system to simulate different design trade offs, and henceforth priorities the WWII combatants made when it comes to aircraft research and production.


----------

